# Canada tipped as popular location for Irish expats in 2011



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

An aging population and low birth rate means that Canada needs expats more than ever with high immigration levels likely in 2011, according to government officials. The country expects to have between 240,000 and 265,000 new permanent residents in 2011, the same as for 2010, said Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney. ‘Canada’s post [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada tipped as popular location for Irish expats in 2011...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

